# New stuff for 2014!!



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Some new things coming to Carolina Cast Pro!!

*New Rod!*
•	12'8" 4-8 oz Cast Pro Series rod. This rod has been in prototype testing on the OBX for several months. The feedback has been great so I'm moving forward with it. Should be in stock March of '14.

*Rigs!*
•	I am now carrying the River Rig. a truly great rig for catching Pompano and Sea Mullet. Built with 100% clear fluorocarbon leader material. Most popular hook size is # 4 Owner light wire. Other hook sizes available on request, also available with colored beads.
•	Drum Rigs. 8/0 GAMAKATSU CIRCLE HOOK, SHORT 1" 150 lb FLUORO LEADER, 150 lb ROSCO SWIVEL and #5 ROSCO McMAHON CLIP. Also available with "bluey" slide.
•	"Sporto" rigs. Outstanding HIGH/LOW slide rig for Puppy Drum and Stripers. Also works well for larger Drum. In stock 4/0, 6/0 and 8/0 Gamakatsu circle hooks. Available with "J" or circle hooks with or without colored buck tail teaser.

*Sakuma Fishing line (mono)*
•	1/2 Kilo and 1/4 lb spools available.

*Tournament Sinkers*
•	100, 125, 150 and 175 gram available.

All will be up an available through the web-store very soon. New rod in stock March 2014.

Tommy


----------



## jcallaham (Jan 1, 2009)

Tommy,I Have been hoping for a heavier version of the 11' 2to5oz,same parabolic action, just a little more power and length. Is this the one?


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Yep parabolic blank, it is one sweet rod.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

jcallaham said:


> Tommy,I Have been hoping for a heavier version of the 11' 2to5oz,same parabolic action, just a little more power and length. Is this the one?


The rod is a bit different compared to the 2-5. The 2-5 has a tip over butt joint design, a butt that bends deep and a med/fast tip. The new 12' 4-8 has a parallel butt with more power and the joint is designed so the tip inserts into the butt. The tip would also fall in the med/fast range but a little faster than the 11' 2-5.

Think 13' 3-6 with more power in the tip. Still thin and light (for a rod that will throw 8) but more rod than the 11' 2-5.

Hope this helps to clarify.

Tommy


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

jcallaham said:


> Tommy,I Have been hoping for a heavier version of the 11' 2to5oz,same parabolic action, just a little more power and length. Is this the one?


Doesn't the current 12 footer fit that description?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Furball said:


> Doesn't the current 12 footer fit that description?


Yes it does...


----------



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Think 13' 3-6 with more power in the tip. Still thin and light (for a rod that will throw 8) but more rod than the 11' 2-5.
> 
> Hope this helps to clarify.
> 
> Tommy


Man, im building myself a 3-6.... and this new rod seems more appealing to me... sounds like a 6 or 7 nbait rocket......
I have gone too far on the 3-6 to turn back now

why not 13'?

does it fit a 22 seat, or smaller?


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Tommy: Is this mean't to be what the British call a "Match Rod"?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Furball said:


> Tommy: Is this mean't to be what the British call a "Match Rod"?


Never considered the comparison to a match rod... 

I hope it becomes known as the "puppy rod"... 

Tommy


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Tommy it is defiantly the puppy rod, next year we might have to re-name it the yearling rod


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

That would be GREAT!!






bronzbck1 said:


> Tommy it is defiantly the puppy rod, next year we might have to re-name it the yearling rod


----------



## AKIOS (Apr 14, 2012)

Small drum on the OBX: 2012 - 12'' to 14'' fish with a CPS 11' rod, 2013 - 22'' to 26'' fish with a CPS 12' rod and in 2014 - 27'' to 30" yearlings with a CPS 12' 8" or 13' rod. " Life is Good"


----------

